# 1970s Halloween Nostalgia



## N8ureTrail2Hell (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello HauntFiends! I just posted on my blog a nostalgic look back to a few of my Halloween experiences from the 1970s.

http://naturetrailtohellin3d.blogspot.com/2012/10/happy-halloween.html

I hope you enjoy it, and a few of you may actually remember that Collegeville "Hot Wheels" costume that starts the memories.


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

Cool I remember the vinyl costumes I had a Hulk Hogan costume from the mid 80s


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Those bring back very similiar memories. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Yep - the highlight of Halloween for several years was going to the local store to pick out one of those vinyl costumes with the formed plastic mask. Couldn't see a blasted thing and the rubber band would usually snap and pop me in the eye or ear, but dang those were fun times!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey, I miss the days when a rolled up pant leg was all it took to be an alien! It doesn't win top honors in the costume contest, but it reminds me how resourceful we NEEDED to be back then. (Back when parents actually said NO, and looked at you like you were crazy for even asking if they would buy you a costume.)


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing. I love the old 80's decorations like my parents had similar to what you see in Roseanne Halloween episodes haha


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Its just evolved. Now we scrounge our basements and garages for stuff we make into halloween decorations and costumes. As a child of the 70's, I wore my dads lab coat, and used old toys as accessories. No trips to the store for me.

Kids today though just want to buy a costume. I remember this year my 7 year old lost a part of his store bought costume and simply asked...."cant we go buy another one?"


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Turbophanx said:


> Its just evolved. Now we scrounge our basements and garages for stuff we make into halloween decorations and costumes. As a child of the 70's, I wore my dads lab coat, and used old toys as accessories. No trips to the store for me.
> 
> Kids today though just want to buy a costume. I remember this year my 7 year old lost a part of his store bought costume and simply asked...."cant we go buy another one?"


Cue "When I was Your Age" by Weird Al!

I had to trick or treat on foot, walking a mile uphill between houses in the snow while fighting dinosaurs... Polyester wearing dinos, since it was the 70s.:googly:

I remember getting so excited about seeing those plastic masks and ridiculous plastic bibs / overalls in the stores every year! I also remember the fun to be had from making makeup from scratch and costumes out of whatever materials could be scrounged.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Love all the old costume pictures. Great memories.


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hey, I miss the days when a rolled up pant leg was all it took to be an alien! It doesn't win top honors in the costume contest, but it reminds me how resourceful we NEEDED to be back then. (Back when parents actually said NO, and looked at you like you were crazy for even asking if they would buy you a costume.)


 I remember a mop on my head, a belt around my forehead and a feather found in the yard stuck in the back and POOF!!!...an Indian!!! Those were the days!!!:googly::xbones:


----------



## chubungie (Feb 10, 2012)

The 70's, back when the razor blade in the apple really caught on . . .


----------

